# heute im deister (16.09.01)



## raGe (16. September 2001)

ho folk,

also hab gerade gesehen, dass wir ja nun nen eigenen bereich hier fuern norden haben *freu* wollte nur sagen, das wetter ist spitze und wer lust hat, soll doch mal in deister kommen, wir wolln da paar höhenmeter reissen... so bin dann auch schon weg.

cyas


----------



## foxi (16. September 2001)

Hi Nordlichter
Huuurraaa ist ja Riesig wir haben ein eigenes Forum -- Thanks
das ist ja wie ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für mich bin aber erst morgen dran 
Habe gerade Feierabend hat die Tour stattgefunden ? Das Wetter war ja ganz gut, hier zumindest. Wer war alles dabei berichtet mal??
das nächste mal bin ich dabei on next Sunday???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (17. September 2001)

Hi Volker,

sind die von mir beschriebene Tour gestern mit vier Bikern (Gerrit (IBC-Biker), Rainer (der, mit dem ich öfter fahre), Christopher (der Lütte, der uns bei unserer letzten Tour begleitet hat) und ich).

War eine durchaus fordernde und überaus matschige Angelegenheit - aber wie immer ein geiles Erlebnis. 

Hab mich allerdings vier mal in den Deister-Matsch gepackt - einmal sogar recht heftig mit ner ca. 15m-Rutschpartie, wobei ich mir leider mein Schultergelenk etwas verstaucht habe (tut höllisch weh!) 

Na ja, vielleicht postet Gerrit ja hier mal seine Eindrücke über die Tour. 

So long

Pan


----------



## Quen (17. September 2001)

Ist doch mein Reden das der Deister top ist!

Muss diese Woche zwar bis 17 Uhr arbeiten, aber vielleicht kann ich es einrichten am Donnerstag zu fahren. Ich wäre dann gegen 17.45 h am Taternpfahl oder 18.00 h am Annaturm!

Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Rabbit (17. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian _
> *Ist doch mein Reden das der Deister top ist!
> 
> Muss diese Woche zwar bis 17 Uhr arbeiten, aber vielleicht kann ich es einrichten am Donnerstag zu fahren. Ich wäre dann gegen 17.45 h am Taternpfahl oder 18.00 h am Annaturm!
> ...


Hi Sebastian,

hast Du Flutlicht am Bike? Um diese Uhrzeit ist's zu dieser Jahreszeit ja schon fast Stockdunkel 

Aber unter der Woche wird's bei mir wohl kaum klappen! Habe ja immer eine etwa 2 Std. Anreise mit dem PKW aus HH vor mir 

Harry


----------



## Gerrit (17. September 2001)

Moin!!
Jo, wie Pan schon gesagt hat, wars gestern dann soweit : 
 Beinahe-Fischkopp meets Deister    !!
Los gings mit nem etwas längeren Anstieg auf festem Schotter, zu "Warmwerden"... dann gings auch schon in den Wald. Witterungsbedingt etwas naß und glitschig, Steine, Wurzeln, Modder - hab mich echt wohlgefühlt   zumal ich nix crudcatcher dabei hatte   , der Modder hat echt ne beachtliche Reichweite....
Das geniale war eigentlich, daß die Tour mit Sicherheit 70 % Singletrackgehalt hat, und teilweise fahrtechnisch "nicht so ganz ohne" ist...echt spitze!! Und schönen Wald hats da....
Ohne Locals wär's aber nicht halb so gut geworden, möchte nicht wissen, wo ich gelandet wär   ....

Deswegen nochmal fetten Dank an Pan & Co, ich komm wieder, keine Frage!!

cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## Quen (17. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Hi Sebastian,
> 
> ...


anders haut es leider nicht mit dem Job hin... ich habe aber das Glück, direkt am Deister (in Völksen) zu arbeiten... *hehee* so kann ich gleich nach der Arbeit mit dem Bike starten und habe erst mal 14 km bergauf zum Annaturm *argh*

Deister ist geil


----------



## Bischi (17. September 2001)

Ähmmm,   Moment mal.   14 Kilometer bergauf ? Sach ma Sebastian bist Du so ´ne Art Masochist oder so  ? Meine Freundin zieht Dir direkt die Ohren lang, wenn Du Ihr sagst, daß Du sowas mit uns vorhast *gg*.

mfg, Bischi


www.happy-trails.de
und bald auch  www.mountainbike-treff.de


----------



## Quen (17. September 2001)

Ähm, sorry.. aber was kann ich dafür wenn wir hier *"Berge"* haben und ihr nix abkönnt!?


----------



## Bischi (17. September 2001)

Weisst Du eigentlich, wo ich geboren wurde und bis zu meinem 19. Lebensjahr gewohnt habe ? Nein ? In *Bergen* . Damit ist wohl geklärt wer das Wort *Berge* reserviert hat *hihi*.

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Pan (18. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian _
> *Ist doch mein Reden das der Deister top ist!
> 
> Muss diese Woche zwar bis 17 Uhr arbeiten, aber vielleicht kann ich es einrichten am Donnerstag zu fahren. Ich wäre dann gegen 17.45 h am Taternpfahl oder 18.00 h am Annaturm!
> ...




Hi Sebastian,

so gut hab ich es leider nicht, muß meist etwas länger "schaffen".
Und dann wird es um dieser Jahreszeit einfach zu spät zum Biken.
Aber wir können uns ja mal zum WE verabreden.....

Gruß 
Pan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (18. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian _
> *... mit dem Bike starten und habe erst mal 14 km bergauf zum Annaturm *argh*
> --------
> Ähm, sorry.. aber was kann ich dafür wenn wir hier "Berge" haben und ihr nix abkönnt!?*



Was, das waren "nur" 14km??? 
Ich bin ja im Juni mit Heinz "IBC-HWELAU" von Lauenau hoch zur Kreuzbuche und von dort über den Nienstedter Pass dann rüber zum Annaturm. Habe ich locker weggesteckt 

Aber ist schon korrekt, der Deister ist super


----------



## Quen (18. September 2001)

@ Pan: klar, wir können uns nun ja prima übers Board absprechen...

@ Rabbit: jo sicher hast Du das locker weggesteckt


----------



## Pan (18. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> 
> Was, das waren "nur" 14km???
> ...




Hi Rabbit,

sach mal, wollte HWELAU nich auch fürn September ne Deister-Tour organisieren??? 

Hast Du vielleicht nähere Infos, ob er sich noch hier ab und zu rumtreibt.....oder is ihm der PC verreckt.... 

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Quen (18. September 2001)

Na ja.. September wird dann wohl nichts mehr  

Merkt ihr was... wir behandeln schon wieder alles in einem Thread


----------

